# Any accountants on the forum?



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

I just need if my company taking me for a pop or if they are right? Because my payslip just does not look right to me.


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> I just need if my company taking me for a pop or if they are right? Because my payslip just does not look right to me.


Did they botch your bonus tax?


----------



## Metal Liz (21/1/16)

I'm here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (21/1/16)

i could assist as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (21/1/16)

Lol, I could be your 3rd option! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

Haha thanks guys. Liz tapatalk didn't give me a option to pm you so I sent Riaz a pm


----------



## Metal Liz (22/1/16)

Haha sorry man, don't know why... But i am sure Riaz will be able to sort you out 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

